# More Pics From The Dance/Weekend



## largenlovely (Dec 13, 2006)

here's some more pics from the dance this past weekend...hope bunches of y'all are coming to the one New Years Eve this is gonna be soooo much freaking fun 

Big Hugs

Melissa 

View attachment thegirls.jpg


View attachment BrianStaceyKristen.jpg


View attachment meandstacey.jpg


View attachment upclose.jpg


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 13, 2006)

No one (including me) is used to seeing pictures of me looking so calm like that. Should anyone ask, that look of ecstasy wasn't brought on by any alcohol or substances...it was merely the company of the woman in the picture!!
:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey dude, your sideburns are awesome.

I mean that.

These pictures are great.


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2006)

I see you are wearing copious amounts of lipstick -- all over your face. Poor guy.  

You both look like you had a marvelous time. Guess you're still having it.  Good for you!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh yeah...we still are...we're coming to Heather's New Years party this month if you think you can make it!!


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2006)

I really wish I could, Bruce. I do plan on it some time late next year, if possible, as by then I will be living in the East and not in CA. I'd love to meet y'all East Coaters. I also really need to meet AnnMarie so she can show me the Make Way For Duckings statue and show me around the best comfort food restaurants.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 13, 2006)

Awww. I hope K & I can make it up. You two really look happy. Yay!


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 13, 2006)

Where is these events taking place? Seeing this post made me rant about the lack of anything in my area on another thread. So maybe, I'll try to travel to where the fun is.


----------



## GPL (Dec 13, 2006)

4 Awesome looking girls in the first pic, Stacey, Kirsten and a very lucky Bruceman! Melissa, you are so pretty in that red dress and that lovely smile:wubu: I also think it is nice to see Heather compared to other SSBBW's, because it shows how 'huge' she really is 

Thanks for posting,
GPL.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 13, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> Where is these events taking place? Seeing this post made me rant about the lack of anything in my area on another thread. So maybe, I'll try to travel to where the fun is.



go to http://www.superbbw.com and see for yourself. Act fast, though, the hotel's running out of rooms!


----------



## biackrlng (Dec 13, 2006)

largenlovely said:


> here's some more pics from the dance this past weekend...hope bunches of y'all are coming to the one New Years Eve this is gonna be soooo much freaking fun
> 
> Big Hugs
> 
> Melissa


WOW now that looks like a real good time


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 13, 2006)

*dreamy sigh* hehe :kiss2: 



UncannyBruceman said:


> No one (including me) is used to seeing pictures of me looking so calm like that. Should anyone ask, that look of ecstasy wasn't brought on by any alcohol or substances...it was merely the company of the woman in the picture!!
> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Regular Bill (Dec 13, 2006)

Bruce-
You are one lucky man to be around all of those beautiful women!!! 


Bill


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 13, 2006)

largenlovely said:


> here's some more pics from the dance this past weekend...hope bunches of y'all are coming to the one New Years Eve this is gonna be soooo much freaking fun
> 
> Big Hugs
> 
> Melissa




I can't wait to see ya Melissa! This is gonna be the best frickin' NYE ever!


----------



## TS Monkey (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm so blown away by how big you all are!

Just think of all the tight squeeze possibilities!



- Tight Squeeze Monkey


----------



## NFA (Dec 13, 2006)

Aw. :-D

Oh, and strictly speaking, her name is Cristin.


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG,

I am saving those pictures !!! :smitten:


----------



## Gitana (Dec 14, 2006)

Awsome pics looks like you all had a great time...


----------



## molligmag (Dec 14, 2006)

Is Stacey also on the Dimensions board?
She looks sooooooo hot!


----------



## biackrlng (Dec 14, 2006)

PLEASE TELL ME WHERE DID STACEY COME FROM IS SHE ON DIMENSIONS?IS SHE FROM MA?? PLEASE TELL I HAVE TO FIND OUT WHO THIS DREAM GIRL IS:smitten: 

[email protected]



largenlovely said:


> here's some more pics from the dance this past weekend...hope bunches of y'all are coming to the one New Years Eve this is gonna be soooo much freaking fun
> 
> Big Hugs
> 
> Melissa


----------



## molligmag (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey..... I asked first...you know.....


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, more info on Stacey please...

She is beautiful!


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 14, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> go to http://www.superbbw.com and see for yourself. Act fast, though, the hotel's running out of rooms!


Doumo arigatou gozaimasu!!! I didn't even know about this site. Thanks again!

Though of course, it would be in Massachusettes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 14, 2006)

Cute pics! Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 14, 2006)

Is that you in the red dress? Very beautiful!

Thanks for the pictures.

I wish there were similar get-togethers in my country too...


----------



## SparkGirl (Dec 16, 2006)

molligmag said:


> Is Stacey also on the Dimensions board?
> She looks sooooooo hot!



Yes, Stacy is on the Dimensions Board....and thank you for the compliment.


----------



## SparkGirl (Dec 16, 2006)

Russ2d said:


> Yes, more info on Stacey please...
> 
> She is beautiful!



Thanks Russ!!


----------



## SparkGirl (Dec 16, 2006)

biackrlng said:


> PLEASE TELL ME WHERE DID STACEY COME FROM IS SHE ON DIMENSIONS?IS SHE FROM MA?? PLEASE TELL I HAVE TO FIND OUT WHO THIS DREAM GIRL IS:smitten:
> 
> [email protected]



Stacy comes from the planet Earth, not far from Boston, to be exact, and thank you


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 16, 2006)

Man I love New England, it is one of the best places to be if you're an FA!!

Stacy if we ever meet at a Heather event save a hug for me!!  

You should have your own big cutie site!


----------



## iheartboobs (Dec 18, 2006)

largenlovely said:


> here's some more pics from the dance this past weekend...hope bunches of y'all are coming to the one New Years Eve this is gonna be soooo much freaking fun
> 
> Big Hugs
> 
> Melissa



You know what's awesome about that top photo? All the girls at the table are not only incredibly beautiful, but also well over 400lbs! :smitten: 

I wish I could've been there!


----------



## biackrlng (Dec 19, 2006)

SparkGirl said:


> Stacy comes from the planet Earth, not far from Boston, to be exact, and thank you



Stacy ,
So nice to meet you here  

I am not far from Boston either RI to be exact

[email protected]


----------

